# Biab - Brew Rig



## QldKev (19/9/09)

Who said BIAB was about keep it simple?

Thanks to Gregs and Scott, I now have a brew stand to be proud of.




Brew rig showing the sky hook; rotates and height adjustable.




Burner holders have wind and heat sheilds, and the base is adjustable height.



With a 40L pot and a 50L keggle



With a 40L pot and a 82L keggle

QldKev


----------



## crundle (19/9/09)

Looks great QLDKev!

How are you operating it - is one to mash and boil in, the other purely a sparge vessel, or something else?

Looks like the BIAB setup of the future - here today!

Crundle


----------



## troopa (19/9/09)

Bulk Buy Orders anyone? LOL

Seriously though thats a really nice looking portable stand that you can take anywhere... even a mates place for the day of brewing and drinking 

I would certainly love to see the plans because ive been considering making something alnog the lines of this but didnt even occur to me to make a sky hook though

Although if your looking at small scale production i could understand if you dont want to share the plans behind it

ooer and a thought that hit me last night after seeing the pics of this in front of the boat.. 
Why dont you include a boat winch for lifting .. i know its a little over kill but certainly not out of reach


Tom


----------



## Katherine (19/9/09)

Fantastic work, looks easily portable aswell.. love your work. I want one!


----------



## porky (19/9/09)

Top job Kev. It really looks great.

Looking forward to seeing it in action next week.

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## RdeVjun (19/9/09)

Interesting stuff Kev, many thanks for posting that- seems shiny new BIAB rigs are popping up everywhere of late!

I have a couple of Rheem stainless firkin (~40litre) kegs in the same style as your 82 litre one, they're left over from our dairying days, and if/ when I get tired of stovetop stockpot BIABing I was eventually just going to set up a traditional 3- vessel system, a HERMS or a RIMS with them, but now I've had serious second thoughts. I'm kind of glad I've held off on that now as I've been threatening to fire the TIG up for ages, between this one and the one Chap Chap and BribieG have just unveiled there's a whole new system to consider and procrastinate over.

I'm guessing the smaller pot on the right is for dunk sparging? If so, for the bigger setup at least, being able to lift the sparge vessel up and emptying it into the keggle wouldn't hurt, not sure if you've considered that already though.

Top work, thanks again for sharing- plenty of ideas and food for thought for us all!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (19/9/09)

Well done guys ,, Top stuff ... Great setup and very practical ...

Cheers


----------



## zagadka (19/9/09)

That looks great!

What is the mast - 40mm tube?


----------



## roddersf (19/9/09)

Nice work QLDKev - brewers are true innovators I say!

Any chance of letting on about costs etc?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (19/9/09)

RdeVjun said:


> Interesting stuff Kev, many thanks for posting that- seems shiny new BIAB rigs are popping up everywhere of late!
> 
> I have a couple of Rheem stainless firkin (~40litre) kegs in the same style as your 82 litre one, they're left over from our dairying days, and if/ when I get tired of stovetop stockpot BIABing I was eventually just going to set up a traditional 3- vessel system, a HERMS or a RIMS with them, but now I've had serious second thoughts. I'm kind of glad I've held off on that now as I've been threatening to fire the TIG up for ages, between this one and the one Chap Chap and BribieG have just unveiled there's a whole new system to consider and procrastinate over.
> 
> ...




What you want is a two level stand - the dunk sparge vessel higher than the mash/kettle so it can gravity drain back in. Hoist the bag up into the sparge pot seeing as you already have a skyhook....

Or - you could get a pump - then maybe a BIABer can claim to be a _real_ brewer ........  

nice rig Kev, very nice.


----------



## Pollux (19/9/09)

God damnit....

Two threads in two days, you lot are really not helping me with my whole trying to not spend money on brewing thing.....


Right, I think I need to find a fellow BIABer in the Inner West who can weld. Then we can plan and build two at once.


----------



## RdeVjun (19/9/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Or - you could get a pump - then maybe a BIABer can claim to be a _real_ brewer ........


Yeah, fair call TB, I was thinking pump all along, but with some restraint I was trying to keep my angle aligned to 'true' BIAB territory! :lol: 
Although swapping the burner over to a different level (i.e. the sparge level) is really no biggie (or else two burners). Then gravity feed the sparge into the keggle. Gravity is our friend!  

I still think sparging is a must for BIABing particularly in a kettle<fermenter volume situation.


----------



## QldKev (20/9/09)

Thanks for all the good feedback. Nope were not planning on mass production; this was just a to good to be true offer for a build from Gregs and Scott.

The second side is not a dunk vessel, it is 2 BIAB simultaneously; Also the 82L keg will allow me to do a double, so I can have a double and a single on the go at one time :icon_chickcheers: 

Most the design ideas were from Gregs. The top pole is about 32mmOD, which is heaps strong for lifting a bag of grain. The design was to be 100% portable, so BIAB anywhere; next weekend at Gregs house for the brewday.

Henno uses a boat winch on his brew stand to lift the HLT for gravity feeding. I though about it here but the s/s pulley setup was lighter to setup.

Price wise? not sure as most was gifts from Gregs and Scott, thanks guys :super: 

QldKev


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/09)

Great to see BIAB moving away from the wooden chair and skyhook nailed to the garage ceiling phase, although there's nothing wrong with keeping it basic if that's what you are happy with. Chappo is well under way with the rig he is making for me, I'll also do a brewday with pictures. Can't wait, no more tying off the rope onto the back of the chair with a one handed bowline and hoping I don't tip the lot over :icon_cheers:


----------



## gregs (20/9/09)

Kev; youve given me to much credit, just to let everyone know it was Kevs input, measurements and ideas that lead to a few small refinements that helped create the final product. I only glued the steel together.


----------



## raven19 (20/9/09)

Great looking stylish rig there.
Well done.


----------



## Henno (20/9/09)

Top stuff Kev. What are the groovy looking black inserts that I gather are heat shields, made of?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/9/09)

QldKev said:


> Thanks for all the good feedback. Nope were not planning on mass production; this was just a to good to be true offer for a build from Gregs and Scott.
> 
> The second side is not a dunk vessel, it is 2 BIAB simultaneously; Also the 82L keg will allow me to do a double, so I can have a double and a single on the go at one time :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> ...



Cool - double barrel brewing.

With that mast and the wheels... you could put a sail on it and brew on the move


----------



## QldKev (21/9/09)

The burner gaurds are 5mm plate, should be strong enough not to warp from the heat  

Should also add to avoid confusion, the stand is made from steel, and painted in a aluminium color.

QldKev


----------



## chappo1970 (21/9/09)

Great stuff Kev. Love the design!


----------



## eric8 (21/9/09)

Katie said:


> Fantastic work, looks easily portable aswell.. love your work. I want one!


SAME, I was thinking of cutting up a steel chair, but this looks so much better. I wish I could glue steel like you gregs!
:icon_cheers:


----------



## eric8 (24/9/09)

Kev,

Have you given this a whirl yet? I was thinking about this today and wondering if you need anything on the back for counterbalance

:icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev (24/9/09)

Yep I have given it a First Run

We were worried about a counter balance, and during the build we had Greg (Gregs) sitting on the frame with a 9kg LPG bottle hanging off the swing arm; No issues. During the brew I also was worried when I went to hoist the bag out, but it was really stable; I even tried how much pressure to get it off balance and it took a bit. When hoisting the bag with most weight from the water it is over the top of the main weight so no real problems. I also swung the arm around the back to lower the bag into the drain bucket; at this stage most the water was drained; and it still felt ok. The next test will be when I do my first double boil, but I will have 60L of water in a larger pot (the 82L pot in the other pics) so I feel confident. 

Also for the guys who asked about design, here is a pic





Is it wrong to go out the back and look at your brew rig several times a day :lol: :lol: 

QldKev


----------



## komodo (24/9/09)

I am impressed gentlemen!
Certainly looks the goods!


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

Komodo said:


> I am impressed gentlemen!
> Certainly looks the goods!




+1

You lads have done a great job. Kev got any more photo's for the rest of us to admire?


----------



## Gavo (24/9/09)

QldKev said:


> Is it wrong to go out the back and look at your brew rig several times a day :lol: :lol:



I was under the impression that this was normal brewer behavior. Well it is around here, and just conveniently my rig is right next my keg fridge.

Nice work BTW, love the heat shields, are you sure they are strong enough.  

Gavo


----------



## eric8 (24/9/09)

Chappo said:


> +1
> 
> You lads have done a great job. Kev got any more photo's for the rest of us to admire?


+2
Would love to be able to build something similar, but for maybe just a single brew. I love how you can swing the arm around as well, I guess that way you would also be counter balancing the rig. How do you do that by the way, as from the looks of the drawing you have a nut and bolt holding it in place, do you have to take that out and then hold the mast to turn it around?
I reckon i would have taken a pic of it on my phone, so I could look at it at work as well.


----------



## Bribie G (24/9/09)

QldKev said:


> Is it wrong to go out the back and look at your brew rig several times a day :lol: :lol:
> 
> QldKev



No, what you do is just wander out there, not looking at the rig at all, then suddenly turn around and 'catch' it, you know what I mean :lol:


----------



## seravitae (24/9/09)

nice work mate, looks good. simple, but effective.


----------



## QldKev (24/9/09)

Nope no need to remove the bolt for rotating the arm. The bolt is for height adjustment only.

The upper coupling rotates onto the lower section. 

Hope fully this pic may clarify things a bit.




Thanks to Gregs for the design

QldKev


----------



## eric8 (24/9/09)

QldKev said:


> Nope no need to remove the bolt for rotating the arm. The bolt is for height adjustment only.
> 
> The upper coupling rotates onto the lower section.
> 
> ...


Somewhat over my head, but thanks anyway. Now I just need to find someone who can read plans AND weld, Gregs, coming down to Sydney anytime soon


----------



## QldKev (25/9/09)

Chappo said:


> +1
> 
> You lads have done a great job. Kev got any more photo's for the rest of us to admire?




There will be some pics from this weekends activity at Gregs Brewday. B) 

QldKev


----------



## wakkatoo (25/9/09)

QldKev said:


> Is it wrong to go out the back and look at your brew rig several times a day



Geez I hope not! Mine sits about 30cm from where I am right now so if I'm on the 'puter or watchin tv its within 'strokin distance :huh: 

Once the new house gets done, it will be a bit of a walk out to the shed but I think I'll cope  

Nice rig, look forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## gregs (28/9/09)

Kev and his brew rig in action


----------



## QldKev (28/9/09)

gregs said:


> Kev and his brew rig in action



What a thing of beauty; the rig looks good too B) 

QldKev


----------



## gregs (28/9/09)

Yeah Kev but I'd be doing something about ya bag.


----------



## eric8 (28/9/09)

That sure is a thing of beauty :super:


----------



## Bribie G (28/9/09)

gregs said:


> Yeah Kev but I'd be doing something about ya bag.


Note the far away look on his face


----------



## Pollux (28/9/09)

Am I the only one who wondered if the second rig on the right was a mirror or something???


----------



## Thunus (28/9/09)

Pollux said:


> Am I the only one who wondered if the second rig on the right was a mirror or something???



Rig on the right is my single pot version.

Thanks to QLDKev I have my first AG (almost) ready to go in the fermentor.


----------



## gregs (29/9/09)

Gees youd think hed splash a bit of paint on that rig.


----------



## Thunus (29/9/09)

gregs said:


> Gees you'd think he'd splash a bit of paint on that rig.




I'd love to get it painted, don't know any qualified spray painters do you Gregs ? :icon_cheers: 

Anyway its still a work in progress, as discovered on Saturday there's no were to sit your schooner.


----------



## QldKev (29/9/09)

What do you think Greg, we could do it for him hey; a hot pink brew stand.


QldKev


----------



## chappo1970 (29/9/09)

Thunus said:


> ...as discovered on Saturday there's no were to sit your schooner.



Well that's an out and out design flaw! :lol: 

Love the splayed legs BTW on that rig.


----------



## gregs (29/9/09)

QldKev said:


> What do you think Greg, we could do it for him hey; a hot pink brew stand.
> 
> 
> QldKev



I think hot pink with streamers would go well, suits the personality


----------



## PistolPatch (29/9/09)

Just stumbled across this thread Kev and the one for your brew day gregs. You guys have been busy!

Looks like QLD is winning in the BIAB bling department. Top pics / great rigs guys :super:

Donya!
Pat


----------



## Thunus (29/9/09)

gregs said:


> I think hot pink with streamers would go well, suits the personality




Don't forget the rear view mirror so I can keep an eye on you :icon_cheers:


----------



## eric8 (29/9/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Looks like QLD is winning in the BIAB bling department. great rigs guys :super:


Pat may be we can knock a couple up on the weekend when i come over, might be hard taking back as hand luggage though.
Who did the drawing designs for these? I have a friend whom I think can do welding, so if I had the drawing I am wondering if I could get him to give it a try. <_<


----------



## QldKev (29/9/09)

Is this a bit closer, now for the streamers, schooner holders and the mirror. May even go the fluffy dice.







QldKev


----------



## Thunus (29/9/09)

Looks good 

That should go nicely with my nice clean white bag


----------



## QldKev (29/9/09)

Thunus said:


> Don't forget the rear view mirror so I can keep an eye on you :icon_cheers:







Even knocked up a design for Gregs brewstand :lol:


----------



## PistolPatch (29/9/09)

eric8 said:


> Pat may be we can knock a couple up on the weekend when i come over, might be hard taking back as hand luggage though.


Top idea! Maybe a fold-away version? I will ask Kev if he can send us the pink paint  (I think he has the design too.)


----------



## QldKev (29/9/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Top idea! Maybe a fold-away version? I will ask Kev if he can send us the pink paint  (I think he has the design too.)




lol at the glow in the dark paint. 

No real design, it was measurements on a scrap peice of paper and mods to the design as we built it. There is a after drawing of the Design. But nothing more detailed. Thunus design is more compact as it is for only 1 brew at a time. mmm a bolt together version, now that would be intresting.

QldKev


----------



## Thunus (29/9/09)

:lol: Thats Gregs perfect beer stand in one.
I'd have replied sooner but was busy laughing!


----------



## gregs (29/9/09)

Thunus said:


> Don't forget the rear view mirror so I can keep an eye on you :icon_cheers:



Rear-view mirrors are only good for those who can open there eyes.


----------



## gregs (29/9/09)

QldKev said:


> View attachment 31442
> 
> 
> Even knocked up a design for Gregs brewstand :lol:


Kev its easy to see your brew stand is finished, as a designer your ability is lacking, you see the stand you designed for me is missing the can opener.


----------



## eric8 (29/9/09)

gregs,

obviously it is just the first draft, as this one doesn't have a place for the schooner either!!


----------



## gregs (29/9/09)

QldKev said:


> Is this a bit closer, now for the streamers, schooner holders and the mirror. May even go the fluffy dice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 31441
> ...



Would go well at the Mardi gras


----------



## gregs (29/9/09)

eric8 said:


> gregs,
> 
> obviously it is just the first draft, as this one doesn't have a place for the schooner either!!



Schooner, the fairies drink out of 7s the girls blouses.


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/9/09)

QldKev said:


> View attachment 31442
> 
> 
> Even knocked up a design for Gregs brewstand :lol:



Hey Kev, where do you get those 50lt cans of extract?

Andrew


----------



## gregs (29/9/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hey Kev, where do you get those 50lt cans of extract?
> 
> Andrew



Now youre asking the right person Andrew, as I believe he should know, and

Scotts just purchased a can of Blue Mountain for himself. Bloody hypocrites


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/9/09)

gregs said:


> Now you're asking the right person Andrew, as I believe he should know, and
> 
> Scott's just purchased a can of Blue Mountain for himself. Bloody hypocrites



What? Nooooooooo, not the Blue Mountain again!!!!! :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## QldKev (29/9/09)

OK, the upgrade... with the "Not to scale" disclaimer.

(sorry Greg) :beer: 

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (29/9/09)

If Scott's just got another kit; maybe Gregs rig will need the rear view mirror soon

QldKev


----------



## gregs (29/9/09)

QldKev said:


> If Scott's just got another kit; maybe Gregs rig will need the rear view mirror soon
> 
> QldKev



Hey Kev at least I can see where I'm going :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## QldKev (29/9/09)

Andrew can't get off that easy :lol: 

QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/9/09)

QldKev said:


> View attachment 31448
> 
> 
> Andrew can't get off that easy :lol:
> ...



Damn, that brew bench looks _much_ more professional than my Bunnings Lego one. Probably a bit more stable too!
And the beer would be empty by now


----------



## gregs (29/9/09)

QldKev said:


> View attachment 31448
> 
> 
> Andrew can't get off that easy :lol:
> ...



Definitely another design flaw Kev - the awards shelf isn't big enough and there's only one schooner holder so that means we don't get to sample it. Get back to the drawing board


----------



## gregs (29/9/09)

QldKev said:


> View attachment 31446
> 
> 
> OK, the upgrade... with the "Not to scale" disclaimer.
> ...


  
After Scott's shocking shopping excursion to the local home brew store this afternoon he could use one of these as well, and as far as the binoculars go Scott's so close he's out of focus, as always.


----------



## Thunus (29/9/09)

Yes its true I have purchased another cursed kit.

Can't bring myself to do another BIAB in case my bag ends up dirty :icon_vomit:


----------

